# Coyote advice



## Coyote187 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi everyone... This is my first post on these forums and am looking to get some advice. I've be 'yote hunting for 6 years now and usually always go with a buddy. But none of my buddy's can sit still longer than 8 seconds and they usually end up missing the coyotes I call in or spooking them off. I've been hunting alone the past few nights and actually taken more coyotes in 3 nights than I usually get all winter. My question is when your sitting alone the coyotes always seem to come in behind you. I sit on my butt with my legs out front and I have a hard time turning around to take shots. Do you guys use chairs or stools when u hunt? Or maybe u stand. I myself am not a fan of standing first off because I wear snow camo, second because I'm sure they can see my silhouette. Another question is what do ya do when they hang up on ya? Two nights in a row now I've had hangers. Last night was ok because I had the ar-15 ( coyote came out of wood line 500 yards up and slowly walked to 300 yards where he sat down and stared at me for 3 min. Until I took the shot) but tonight I howled one in to 125 yards and he stayed there pacing back and forth, howling and barking for I kid u not 15 min. If I had my rifle I could have shot him but I had shotgun. I tried distress call too, but with no luck. I just want to see what u would all do in my situations. Any advice would be helpful. Also if there's anyone looking to night hunt while the snow is on in mahoning or columbiana county and you can sit still, hit me up with a PM and we'll go from there. Thanks in advance... Rex


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like your doing just fine! It's tough to get a buddy to commit, but usually more fun if they can go. I always take my .223 and try to put my back to a direction they can't approach. Maybe a fence line faceing the woods/swamp. I always sit to keep from getting silhouetted or approached from that way. But I've had them hang up more than once this year. I'm a long range junkie, that is why I set up to make it hard for them to get behind my set up. In hopes to get a good rifle shot off. It's going to get good real quick I'm hoping. Good luck.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Coyote187 said:


> Hi everyone... This is my first post on these forums and am looking to get some advice. I've be 'yote hunting for 6 years now and usually always go with a buddy. But none of my buddy's can sit still longer than 8 seconds and they usually end up missing the coyotes I call in or spooking them off. I've been hunting alone the past few nights and actually taken more coyotes in 3 nights than I usually get all winter. My question is when your sitting alone the coyotes always seem to come in behind you. I sit on my butt with my legs out front and I have a hard time turning around to take shots. Do you guys use chairs or stools when u hunt? Or maybe u stand. I myself am not a fan of standing first off because I wear snow camo, second because I'm sure they can see my silhouette. Another question is what do ya do when they hang up on ya? Two nights in a row now I've had hangers. Last night was ok because I had the ar-15 ( coyote came out of wood line 500 yards up and slowly walked to 300 yards where he sat down and stared at me for 3 min. Until I took the shot) but tonight I howled one in to 125 yards and he stayed there pacing back and forth, howling and barking for I kid u not 15 min. If I had my rifle I could have shot him but I had shotgun. I tried distress call too, but with no luck. I just want to see what u would all do in my situations. Any advice would be helpful. Also if there's anyone looking to night hunt while the snow is on in mahoning or columbiana county and you can sit still, hit me up with a PM and we'll go from there. Thanks in advance... Rex


check your pm's


----------



## Coyote187 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mrslippery I can't pm until I have 5 posts... Which stinks.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Coyote187 said:


> Mrslippery I can't pm until I have 5 posts... Which stinks.


post away!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

If you can set up with a pond or lake or bluff at your back the dogs will prefer coming in on the other side.

You can't prevent all hang ups especially on call weary dogs but you can make a decoy that will help pull in some. I have used the weasel balls from Cracker barrel (painted gray) either with the **** tail or a piece of wool.

Lay them in a open area (turned on so they move a little) so the dogs can see them and some won't be as distrustful.

Some dogs hang up and if they sit down I will change from rabbit distress or what ever call I'm using and go to mouse squeaks or hand kissing to coax them in.

Coyotes are hard to get in shotgun range but they are often in rifle range.
The only time I prefer a shotgun is early in season when I get several young dogs at once. These usually become extinct or educated by this time of year.


----------

